# Where do you buy your Parts from?



## fleshka (Aug 4, 2005)

like say you want to replace the brakes and rotors in your car, where do you buy your parts from? autozone?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It depends on the parts but many times it is the dealer. Although for brake pads I like the those available from Hawk and rotors I like the DBA and Brembo.

Troy


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

i personally dont like auto zone, i been screwed by them a few times. I go Napa or Orielly's


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

buybrakes dot com


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

i usually buy parts at Auto Parts Train, they offer great deals and service.


----------

